# Let It Snow.......



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The snow started to thaw today, so before it vanishes completely, took a few watches out to try for some 'wintery' shots. Only done with a compact, I thought it would make a change from the usual light box pics. Hope you like.





































Anyone else taken some 'snow scenes'?


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's one from my trek to work yesterday.


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Definately a :kewlpics: icon, good shots 

I'd join in but none of my watches match the sludge we've been left with in Northants :disgust:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitty doesn't agree with you Roger...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Kitty doesn't agree with you Roger...


LOL.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not quite snow but a heavy frost effect just taken on the compact when out with the dog. Great contrast with the creeper on the tree bark.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

the 6139 is really cool


----------

